# Graphics



## LordTerra (7. Aug 2007)

moin

ich will folgendes machen:


```
Graphics g;
g.drawOval(mouse_pos_x_round, mouse_pos_y_round, 1, 1);
```

nur muss g ja iniziallisiert werden... 

wie mach ich das?

Graphics g = new Graphics ();  geht ja net

mfg LordTerra


----------



## dieta (7. Aug 2007)

Sowas macht man normalerweise über paint(Graphics) oder paintComponent(Graphics) von Panels/JPanels etc.
Such' mal in den Foren-FAQs, da steht dazu glaube ich einiges.


----------



## LordTerra (7. Aug 2007)

jo sorry und ich hab leider keins wirklich verstanden... 
das mit der paint is mir noch immer nen rätsel


----------



## Wildcard (7. Aug 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic46550_zeichnen-swing-tutorial.html


----------



## jPat (7. Aug 2007)

In deiner FensterClass:
ich glaub mit Graphics g =  this.getGraphics()  oder so sollte es gehen.

Die paint methode wird immer beim neu zeichnen deines Fensters benutzt. zb wenn du die Größe des Fensters änderst.

Du kannst die Methode überschreiben mit

public void paint (Graphics g){
// hier dein Code
g.drawLine( ... );

}

dann sollte eine linie gezeichnet werden ....


----------



## Wildcard (7. Aug 2007)

jPat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In deiner FensterClass:
> ich glaub mit Graphics g =  this.getGraphics()  oder so sollte es gehen.


getGraphics ist böse!  :noe:


----------



## LordTerra (7. Aug 2007)

@Wildcard:

anhand deines tutorials hab ich folgendes zusammen gebastelt:


```
private NaivePaintingComponent paintingComponent = new NaivePaintingComponent(); 
	
	private JTextPane getJTextPaneAuswahl1HSB() {
		if (jTextPaneAuswahl1HSB == null) {
			jTextPaneAuswahl1HSB = new JTextPane();
			jTextPaneAuswahl1HSB.setBackground(Color.red);
			jTextPaneAuswahl1HSB.setBounds(new Rectangle(25, 25, 150, 150));
			jTextPaneAuswahl1HSB.setEditable(false);

			paintingComponent.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(150,150));
			jTextPaneAuswahl1HSB.add(paintingComponent);

			jTextPaneAuswahl1HSB.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseListener() {
				public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent e) {
					try{
						System.out.println("test");
						double mouse_pos_x=e.getX();
						double mouse_pos_y=e.getY();
						paintingComponent.setColor(Color.BLACK); 
						Ellipse2D shapes = new Ellipse2D.Double(double mouse_pos_x,double mouse_pos_y,5d,5d);
						paintingComponent.setShape(shapes);
						paintingComponent.repaint();
						
					}catch(Exception ex){
						System.out.println(ex);
					}
				}
				public void mousePressed(java.awt.event.MouseEvent e) {
				}
				public void mouseReleased(java.awt.event.MouseEvent e) {
				}
				public void mouseEntered(java.awt.event.MouseEvent e) {
				}
				public void mouseExited(java.awt.event.MouseEvent e) {
				}
			});
		}
		return jTextPaneAuswahl1HSB;
	}
```


```
class NaivePaintingComponent extends JComponent	{ 
		private Shape shape; 
		private Color c; 
	    
		@Override 
		protected void paintComponent(Graphics g) { 
			super.paintComponent(g); 
		    if(shape!=null && c!=null){ 
		    	Graphics2D g2d = (Graphics2D)g; 
		        g2d.setColor(c); 
		        g2d.draw(shape); 
		    } 
		} 
	    
		public void setColor(Color c) { 
			this.c = c; 
		} 

		public void setShape(Shape shape) { 
			this.shape = shape; 
		} 
	}
```

mag aber immer noch net (((


----------



## LordTerra (7. Aug 2007)

also um genau zu sein: ich hab ka ob er was macht aber anzeigen tut er jedenfals nix ...


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

Tipp: du erreichst mehr Leute, wenn du EINFACHEN und VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Code verwendest

EINFACH:
musst du in deinem Testprogramm wirklich 
Background, Bounds, Editable, PreferredSize, ...
verwenden?
es gibt auch einfache Test-Layouts wo ein einfaches add() reicht

mus dein Variable jTextPaneAuswahl1HSB heißen?
textPane oder so würde es auch tun und dein Programm nicht sofort erschlagen

wieso ein MouseListener mit 10 Zeilen unnötigen Code hinten dran,
wieso übehaupt ein TextField?,

wieso try/catch, wieso ne Farbe in NaivePaintingComponent, usw, usf, wieso wieso wieso 

40 Zeilen deines Codes ließen sich auf

```
private JButton getTestButton() { 
      if (testButton == null) { 
         testButton = new JButton("Test"); 
         testButton.addActionListener(new ActionListener() { 
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) { 
                  paintingComponent.markSomethingElseToPaint(); 
                  paintingComponent.repaint(); 
            }); 
      ) 
      return testButton ; 
   }
```
oder ähnlich kürzen, dann wäre es halbwegs lesbar,


----------

VOLLSTÄNDIG:
das ganze brauch noch ein JFrame usw. drumherum, dann kann man es in 5 Min. locker leicht testen,
so kann alles mögliche die Ursache sein


----------



## LordTerra (7. Aug 2007)

ok dann versuch ich das ma n bissel zu kürzen aber variablen bleiben ... 
hab auch schon wieder n bissel dran rumgebastelt und es vereinfacht...


```
public class DlgFarben extends JDialog {
	public DlgFarben(Frame owner) {
		super(owner);
		initialize();
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes this
	 * 
	 * @return void
	 */
	private void initialize() {
		this.setSize(500, 400);
		this.setTitle("Farbauswahl");
		this.setContentPane(getJContentPane());
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes jContentPane
	 * 
	 * @return javax.swing.JPanel
	 */
	private JPanel getJContentPane() {
		getFarbe();
		if (jContentPane == null) {
			jContentPane = new JPanel();
			jContentPane.setLayout(new CardLayout());
			jContentPane.add(getJTextPaneAuswahl1HSB(), null);
		}
		return jContentPane;
	
	}	
	private NaivePaintingComponent paintingComponent = new NaivePaintingComponent(); 
	
	private JTextPane getJTextPaneAuswahl1HSB() {
		if (jTextPaneAuswahl1HSB == null) {
			jTextPaneAuswahl1HSB = new JTextPane();

			paintingComponent.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(150,150));
			jTextPaneAuswahl1HSB.add(paintingComponent);

			jTextPaneAuswahl1HSB.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseListener() {
				public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent e) {
					try{
						System.out.println("test");
						double mouse_pos_x=e.getX();
						double mouse_pos_y=e.getY();
						int mouse_pos_x_round=Integer.parseInt(""+Math.round(mouse_pos_x));
						int mouse_pos_y_round=Integer.parseInt(""+Math.round(mouse_pos_y));
						paintingComponent.setColor(Color.BLACK); 
						paintingComponent.setCoord(mouse_pos_x_round, mouse_pos_y_round, 5, 5);
						paintingComponent.repaint();
						
					}catch(Exception ex){
						System.out.println(ex);
					}
				}
			});
		}
		return jTextPaneAuswahl1HSB;
	}

}


class NaivePaintingComponent extends JComponent	{ 
	private Shape shape; 
	int x=0, y=0, width=0, height=0;
	private Color c; 
    
	@Override 
	protected void paintComponent(Graphics g) { 
		super.paintComponent(g); 
    	Graphics2D g2d = (Graphics2D)g; 
        g2d.setColor(c); 
        System.out.println("1:"+x+" "+y+" "+width+" "+height);
        g2d.drawOval(x, y, width, height); 
	} 
    
	public void setColor(Color c) { 
		this.c = c; 
	} 

	public void setCoord(int x, int y, int width, int height) { 
		this.x=x; 
		this.y=y;
		this.width=width; 
		this.height=height;
	} 
}
```

imports und unwichtiges zeug hab ich weg gelassen


----------



## The_S (7. Aug 2007)

Das ist genauso überzogen wie vorher (sorry, aber wir werden wohl irgendwie nicht grün miteinander ...)! Was Slater möchte ist ein einziges, kleines Programm, das so gut wie nichts mit deinem eigentlichen Programm zu tun hat und in möglichst wenig Zeilen und ohne Code der das Problem nicht betrifft dein Problem schildert. Optimalerweiße ist diese kleine Klasse noch ausführbar! Um ein paint zu demonstrieren benötigt man keine 92 Zeilen Code!


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

aber ein Hinweis lässt sich vielleicht entdecken, auch schon im vorherigen Code:

> jTextPaneAuswahl1HSB.add(paintingComponent); 

du fügst die zu zeichnende Komponente in ein TextPane ein?
warum sollte das doch überhaupt je gezeichnet werden?
kenne ich persönlich so gar nicht


----------



## LordTerra (7. Aug 2007)

meine fresse sorry aber was is so schwer an dem code??? 


```
class NaivePaintingComponent extends JComponent   { 
   private Shape shape; 
   int x=0, y=0, width=0, height=0; 
   private Color c; 
    
   @Override 
   protected void paintComponent(Graphics g) { 
      super.paintComponent(g); 
       Graphics2D g2d = (Graphics2D)g; 
        g2d.setColor(c); 
        System.out.println("1:"+x+" "+y+" "+width+" "+height); 
        g2d.drawOval(x, y, width, height); 
   } 
    
   public void setColor(Color c) { 
      this.c = c; 
   } 

   public void setCoord(int x, int y, int width, int height) { 
      this.x=x; 
      this.y=y; 
      this.width=width; 
      this.height=height; 
   } 
}
```


```
paintingComponent.setColor(Color.BLACK); 
paintingComponent.setCoord(mouse_pos_x_round, mouse_pos_y_round, 5, 5); 
paintingComponent.repaint();
```

das is das was probleme macht.... 
repaint wird net ausgeführt
--> gibt er net aus        System.out.println("1:"+x+" "+y+" "+width+" "+height); 

entsprechend wird nix gezeichnet


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

(siehe auch mein Post kurz vor deinem)


----------



## The_S (7. Aug 2007)

LordTerra hat gesagt.:
			
		

> meine fresse sorry aber was is so schwer an dem code???



Hey, nicht aufregen  . Versuch dich doch mal in die Lage des Helfers zu versetzen:

Du bist gewillt deine Zeit für andere Leute zu "opfern" um ihnen bei deren Probleme (und zwar vollkommen ohne Gegenleistung) zu helfen. Soweit der Gedanke bei allen aktiven "Helfern" hier. Alles was du erwartest sind klare, unmissverständliche Aussagen um dich möglichst schnell in die Lage des anderen und dessen Denk/Vorgehensweiße/Problem einzuarbeiten. 

Dein Code ist sicher nicht schwer zu verstehen, aber man muss sich damit deutlich länger auseinandersetzen, als wenn auf alles irrelevante verzichtet worden wäre. Natürlich ist das dann für den Frage ein kleiner Mehraufwand, ist aber meist nicht dramatisch, da der Frage ja sein Programm besser kennt und weiß was wichtig ist und was nicht. Im Gegenzug können alle Helfer dein Problem schneller erfassen, verstehen und dir Tipps geben. Evtl. hat ja jemand einen guten Tipp für dich, der gerade nicht so viel Zeit hat? Der liest sich ein kleines, sauber strukturiertes Beispiel wohl auch noch unter Zeitdruck durch. Wenn er aber den Code anschaut und sieht schon gleich zu Beginn, dass viel geschrieben wird, was eigentlich unwichtig ist, wird er wohl schnell weiterblättern. Das ist auch in deinem Interesse!

Geht jetzt nicht gegen dich persönlich, ist mir nur bei dir aufgefallen ... gibt auch noch so n paar andere Kandidaten hier, bei denen das noch sehr viel schlimmer ist  .


----------



## LordTerra (7. Aug 2007)

Ich habe mich an diesem code orientiert der als tutorial mir angegeben wurde 
und in zeile 
      frame.add(paintingComponent,BorderLayout.CENTER); 
wird dies im tutorial auch gemacht





```
import java.awt.BorderLayout; 
import java.awt.Color; 
import java.awt.Component; 
import java.awt.Dimension; 
import java.awt.FlowLayout; 
import java.awt.Graphics; 
import java.awt.Graphics2D; 
import java.awt.Shape; 
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent; 
import java.awt.event.ActionListener; 
import java.awt.geom.Ellipse2D; 
import java.awt.geom.Rectangle2D; 
import java.awt.geom.RoundRectangle2D; 

import javax.swing.JButton; 
import javax.swing.JComboBox; 
import javax.swing.JComponent; 
import javax.swing.JFrame; 
import javax.swing.JPanel; 


public class PaintInSwing 
{ 
   //unsere frisch gebackene Komponente 
   private NaivePaintingComponent paintingComponent = new NaivePaintingComponent(); 
    
   /** 
    * Im Konstrukor wird die übliche Arbeit erledigt um den JFrame zu öffnen 
    * und die Komponenten zu initialisieren 
    */ 
   public PaintInSwing() { 
      //einen JFrame erzeugen 
      JFrame frame = new JFrame("Selbst Zeichnen mit Swing"); 
      //ein hübsches Layout setzen 
      frame.setLayout(new BorderLayout()); 
      //dafür sorgen das das Programm beendet wird wenn man das 'X' anklickt 
      frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE); 
      //eine JComponent hat keine Ahnung davon was man auf ihr zeichnen möchte. 
      //Der LayoutManager hat also keine Möglichkeit die passende Größe für unser 
      //Objekt festzustellen und würde von (0,0) ausgehen. 
      //Daher helfen wir etwas nach und setzen die gewünschte Größe händisch 
      paintingComponent.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(300,300)); 
      //unsere Komponente wird mittig im JFrame plaziert 
      frame.add(paintingComponent,BorderLayout.CENTER); 
       
      //in den unteren Bereich des Frames packen wir einige 
      //Steuerelemente die wir der Übersicht wegen in einer 
      //eigenen Methode erstellen und initialisieren 
      frame.add(createControls(),BorderLayout.SOUTH); 
       
      //der Frame enthält nun alle benötigten Komponenten 
      //und kann nun seine minimale Größe berechnen 
      frame.pack(); 
      //und noch den Frame sichtbar machen und zentrieren 
      frame.setVisible(true); 
      frame.setLocationRelativeTo(null); 
   } 
   /** 
    * hier wird ein JPanel erzeugt auf das wir alle 
    * Steuerelemente legen 
    * @return ein JPanel das alle Steuerelemente enthält 
    */ 
   private Component createControls() { 
      //ein einfaches FlowLayout soll für unser Beispiel genügen 
      JPanel panel = new JPanel(new FlowLayout()); 
       
      //Ein Array mit den 3 Grundfarben wird erstellt und in 
      //eine Combobox übergeben. 
      //damit können wir später die Farbe der Zeichnung bestimmen 
      Object[] colors = {Color.RED,Color.BLUE,Color.GREEN}; 
      final JComboBox colorBox = new JComboBox(colors); 
      panel.add(colorBox); 
       
      //Als nächstes ein Array mit Shapes (Figuren). 
      //Der Einfachheit halber setzen wir die Position und Größe 
      //für alle Objekte fest. 
      //Die toString Methode wird hier überschrieben damit die Auswahl 
      //in der Combobox besser lesbar ist. 
      Object[] shapes = { 
            new Ellipse2D.Float(10f,10f,100f,100f) {public String toString() {return "Ellipse";}}, 
            new RoundRectangle2D.Float(10f,10f,100f,100f,20f,20f) {public String toString() {return "Abgerundetes Rechteck";}}, 
            new Rectangle2D.Float(10f,10f,100f,100f) {public String toString() {return "Rechteck";}} 
            }; 
      //Mit der ComboBox können wir bestimmen welche Figur gezeichnet werden soll 
      final JComboBox shapeBox = new JComboBox(shapes); 
      panel.add(shapeBox); 
       
      //als letztes noch ein Button mit dem die gewählte Figur gezeichnet wird 
      JButton paintNow = new JButton("Zeichnen"); 
      panel.add(paintNow); 
      paintNow.addActionListener(new ActionListener() { 
       
         public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) { 
            //wir teilen unserer Zeichenkomponente die gewählte Farbe mit 
            paintingComponent.setColor((Color)colorBox.getSelectedItem()); 
            //wir teilen unserer Zeichenkomponente mit welche Figur wir haben möchten 
            paintingComponent.setShape((Shape)shapeBox.getSelectedItem()); 
            //jetzt soll gezeichnet werden 
            paintingComponent.repaint(); 
         } 
       
      }); 
       
      return panel; 
   } 
   public static void main(String[] args) 
   { 
      new PaintInSwing(); 
   } 
} 

class NaivePaintingComponent extends JComponent 
{ 
   private Shape shape; 
   private Color c; 
    
   @Override 
   protected void paintComponent(Graphics g) { 
      super.paintComponent(g); 
      if(shape!=null && c!=null) 
      { 
         Graphics2D g2d = (Graphics2D)g; 
         g2d.setColor(c); 
         g2d.draw(shape); 
      } 
   } 
    
   public void setColor(Color c) { 
      this.c = c; 
   } 

   public void setShape(Shape shape) { 
      this.shape = shape; 
   } 
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

etwas in ein JFrame oder JPanel einzufügen ist sehr sinnvoll,
denn die sind dafür da, ihre SubKomponenten darzustellen,

ein JTextPane stellt sich aber nur selber da, wenn du dort was einfügst ist das verloren (nehme ich an)
wie sollte das auch in der GUI aussehen? einfach drübermalen?


----------



## LordTerra (7. Aug 2007)

also eigentlich soll es ein kries über einem textfeld werden


also ich klick mit der maus auf das textfeld und genau an diese position soll ein kleiner kreis erscheinen 
und ich brauche noch nen feld drunter weil ich in dem feld das farbspektrum anzeigen will


http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorialJWS/uiswing/components/ex6/TableDialogEditDemo.jnlp

^^ wenn du da auf die farbe klickst und dann auf hsb gehst und dann da auf das große farbschema klickst dann kommt da auch nen kreis und genau das soll mein prog auch machen


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

schön dass du das dann auch mitteilst,
dass du einfache Dinge in hochkomplexen Umgebungen testest

ich nehme jedenfalls stark an, dass das dort kein JTextPane ist


----------



## LordTerra (7. Aug 2007)

ok ich habs... ich hab das jtextpanel in nen jpanel geändert und schon gings


----------



## Quaxli (7. Aug 2007)

Ich habe mir das Tutorial nicht angesehen, weil ich Java 6 nicht installieren will, dafür Dein Programm.

Ein paar Punkte sind mir aufgefallen:

- Deine Instanz von NaivePaintingComponent wird nirgends benützt
- Dein Dialog wird niemals sichtbar (setVisibel(true)) fehlt

Nachdem was Du oben beschreibst, und was Du gebastelt hast, scheinen Dir einige Basics zu fehlen. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß in dem Beispiel ein Textfeld verwendet wird.

Ein Vorschlag: Bau Dein Programm mal langsam auf:
1. Fenster basteln. Wenn das funzt:
2. Kreis reinmalen. Wenn das funzt:
3. MouseListener reinbasteln. Usw.

Dann kommst Du vermutlich schneller zu einem vernünftigen Ergebnis. Und Du hast einfache Schritte, wo Du Fragen stellen kannst. Wie einige schon gesagt haben: Einfache kleine Beispiele, dann wird Dir auch schnell geholfen.


----------



## LordTerra (7. Aug 2007)

soviel zum thema ich soll nich soviel quellcode posten... 

natürlich habe ich mein dialog visible true gesetzt nur in ner anderen datei... 
NaivePaintingComponent wird nirgends genutz???



```
private NaivePaintingComponent paintingComponent = new NaivePaintingComponent();

paintingComponent.setColor(Color.BLACK); 
paintingComponent.setCoord(mouse_pos_x_round, mouse_pos_y_round, 5, 5);
paintingComponent.repaint();
```

^^ das bezeichne ich schon als nutzung... 



> Nachdem was Du oben beschreibst, und was Du gebastelt hast, scheinen Dir einige Basics zu fehlen.



^^ n paar viellicht... aber bisher hab ich immer alles hinbekommen 
achja und ich poste eigentlich auch nur auszüge... 

mein gesamt projeckt is derzeit ca 7k zeilen lang


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

> soviel zum thema ich soll nich soviel quellcode posten... 

nicht so viel unnützes 

> natürlich habe ich mein dialog visible true gesetzt nur in ner anderen datei... 

das wäre z.B. eine sehr wichtige Stelle, die du nicht gepostet hast


----------



## LordTerra (7. Aug 2007)

ja ok aber ich arbeite ja an einem projekt und da ich im thema vorher nach gefragt hab wie ich nen dlg aufruf aus ner anderen datei ... 

ja ich bin halt in dem projekt drin ihr net


----------



## Jango (7. Aug 2007)

Ich würde unserem Lord hier überhaupt nicht mehr antworten, denn er ist ein kleiner Crossposter und noch recht stolz darauf.



			
				LordTerra hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich weis stelle grundsätzlich in beiden foren die fragen... will ja ne fixe antwort


siehe hier:

http://www.softgames.de/forum/frage122875.html


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2007)

gut zu wissen


----------



## The_S (8. Aug 2007)

@LordTerra

so kommst du hier nicht sehr viel weiter. Crosspostings werden generell nicht gerne gesehen => warum sollte selbst erklärend sein. Und wenn schon Crossposting, dann wenigstens darauf hinweisen!

Aber hey, dein Post im anderen Forum erklärt auch deine restliche Faulheit, die Welt dreht sich nicht um dich. Von meiner Seite aus wars das bezüglich dir (auch wenn du mir vermutlich keine Träne nachweinen wirst)!


----------



## LordTerra (8. Aug 2007)

???
warum soll ich auch in anderen foren fragen wenn ich nen problem hab? 
ich will doch ne antwort und daher benutz ich natürlich alle mittel des internets...
is doch käse zu sagen: du hast nen problem also frag bei uns... 
ausserdem hatte ich schon mitgeteilt das ich auch in anderen foren auf der suche nach lösungen bin... 

also so ganz is mir das net klar was dagegen spricht mehrere foren zu befragen... 
da wo ich dann hilfe bekomm schreib ich ja dann auch weiter... 

also ka was das soll...


----------



## The_S (8. Aug 2007)

OK, damit wir dich nicht dumm sterben lassen ein paar Denkanstösse:

- Leute arbeiten sich in dein Problem ein, suchen nach einer Lösung und opfern ihre Zeit für dich. Danach stellt sich raus, dass das Problem schon längst in einem anderen Forum gelöst wurde und diese Leute ihre Zeit praktisch verschwendet haben
- Andere Leute haben andere Ideen. Machmal spielen mehrere Ideen zusammen um eine Lösung zu finden. Wenn du wenigstens die Links posten würdest, wo du schon gefragt hast, könnte man wenigstens die Ideen aus einem anderen Forum auffassen und anpassen/modifizieren
- ...

Angenommen ein Arbeitskollege/Mitschüler hat ein Problem bei einer Aufgabe und fragt dich nach rat. Du (der damit eigentlich überhaupt nichts zu tun hat) arbeitest dich da rein, gibst in tipps und versuchst sein Problem zu lösen. Dann hast du endlich nach ein paar Stunden eine Lösung gefunden und teilst sie deinem Bekannten mit. Aber der sagt dir, dass er schon seit 2 Stunden ne Lösung hat, weil er parallel zu dir noch nen anderen Kollegen/Mitschüler gefragt hat. Würdest du dir da nicht irgendwo verarscht vorkommen?

Ist ja nicht so, dass wir den ganzen Tag nichts besseres zu tun hätten als irgendwelche Fragen zu beantworten und bezahlt werden wir dafür schonma gar net. Das machen wir in unserer Freizeit (ab und an lernt man ja auch noch was dabei  ), in der wir genausogut Geld verdienen, etwas mit Freunden unternehmen, an privaten Projekten arbeiten, zocken, schlafen, ... könnten und auch noch für wildfremde Menschen zu denen wir so überhaupt keine Verbindung haben.

Denk mal drüber nach!


----------



## LordTerra (8. Aug 2007)

arg text weg... muss ich das nochmal schreiben ... tzzz... kein esc drücken wenn ihr grad hier am posten seit dann verschwindet der text auf nimmer wiedersehn ... 

also nochmal

ich geb dir nur bedingt recht... 

1.) du sagst es sei unschön wenn ich in 2 foren poste weil sich ja dann verschiedene lösungen ergeben und ich mir dann raussuchen kann welche mir besser gefällt und die nehm ich dann... also wenn ich das so machen würd würd ich dir recht geben das das unschön ist... aber so mache ich das net... ich les mir grundsätzlich alle lösungsvorschläge durch und versuch das beste daraus zu kombinieren... wenn ich nur mi9t einer person spreche bekomm ich nur eine sichtweise mitgeteilt... ich habs aber gern wenn ich mehrere lösungsansätze bekomme und daraus das beste ergebnis erarbeiten kann ...

2.) nicht jeder weis zu jedem thema was ... daraus ergibt sich das man mehrere leute fragt ... wieso soll das jetzt auf ein forum beschränkt werden? ihr habt hier sehr gute leute, aber es gibt andere foren wo genauso gute leute sitzen... 
warum soll ich nur euch fragen dürfen? 

das kommt mir grad so vor wie in der politik: hier du bist jetzt der spd beigetretten nu darfste net mehr mit der cdu reden... 

ausserdem 3.) ich war früher sehr viel bei http://www.softgames.de/ unterwegs aber da waren die antwortzeiten noch deutlich geringer.... mittlerweile wird da nur nopch sporadisch geantwortet daher hab ich mir ja dieses forum gesucht ... weil die zeiten in dem anderen forum zu lang wurden... nur man muss ja am anfang erstmal testen ob das neue forum auch gut ist... und solange hab ich noch bei http://www.softgames.de/ geschrieben mittlerweile guck ich da nur noch einmal am tag rein wärend ich hier fast ständig on bin

also von daher 
jeder will das beste für sich raus ziehn... ich auch...


----------



## SlaterB (8. Aug 2007)

komm doch endlich mal von
'ich hätte gerne alle möglichen Lösungen/ die Ideen von allen Leuten'
und 
'warum nur euch fragen'
weg, darum geht es nicht, ist das nun bitte endgültig klar?

niemand stört es, wenn jemand anders deine Probleme löst oder noch bessere Ideen hat,
da ist jeder froh

es geht um die sinnlose Doppelarbeit, denn 90% aller Anfängerfragen (insbesondere deiner) sind sture Abarbeitung von Grundlagen,
oder pures Debugging von schlecht dargestellten Fehler-Programmen,

das wird bei Crossposting zweimal durchgekaut, total unnötig,

und selbst bei den interessanten Themen gilt immer noch:
niemand will selbst kreative Lösung zweimal neuerfinden,
poste jedesmal Links zu benachbarten Foren, damit man da nachschauen kann,

---------

eine natürlich Folge, mit der du dann rechnen musst,
ist, dass dann in jedem Forum weniger Leute antworten,

da zum einen ja genug andere da sind die antworten können
und zum anderen, es zu aufwendig ist, ständig mehrere Topics nach ähnlichen Lösungen zu durchforsten


----------



## LordTerra (8. Aug 2007)

aha ich stell also anfängerfragen... interesant...


----------



## The_S (8. Aug 2007)

ja, als was würdest du eine Frage ala "wie öffne ich einen Dialog?" oder "Wie zeichne ich etwas?" sonst bezeichnen? Profi-Frage?


----------



## LordTerra (8. Aug 2007)

es sind natürlich hin und wieder anfänger fragen bei... man kann nunmal net alles wissen und es tut mir leid das öffnen eines dialogs ging vor 5 jahren noch anders... bzw geht jetzt nichtmehr so wie früher... sorry das ich da nochmal nachfragen musste was sich da nun verändert hat 

"Wie zeichne ich etwas" ??? kenn ich net


----------



## The_S (8. Aug 2007)

Wie wärs mit diesem Thread!? Ist mir aber auch egal ... *sowas wie ignore-list sucht*

btw: echt ne frechheit, dass sich dinge in 5 jahren verändern ... :roll:


----------



## LordTerra (8. Aug 2007)

was soll n mit dem thread sein ? einzige was ich hier grad etwas kndisch find is das ich nach 15 antworten oder so das auf erledigt gesetzt hab aber immer wieder jemand meint noch was dazu schreiben zu müssen... 

und hey mein fehler lag darin das ich nen falsches panel benutzt hab juhu ich anfänger ich ... tzzz seltsam nur das es 15 antworten gedauert hat nur so nebenbei das ich dieses pannel benutzt hab stand in dem 1. post... 

also is doch lächerlich ... 



> btw: echt ne frechheit, dass sich dinge in 5 jahren verändern ...


echtma ...


----------



## SlaterB (8. Aug 2007)

LordTerra hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und hey mein fehler lag darin das ich nen falsches panel benutzt hab juhu ich anfänger ich ... tzzz seltsam nur das es 15 antworten gedauert hat nur so nebenbei das ich dieses pannel benutzt hab stand in dem 1. post...



um mich mal selbst zu rühmen: dass das der Fehler war hab ich schon in der 5. Antwort danach geschrieben 

dass du Anfängerfragen schreibst, wirft dir übrigens niemand vor, ist nur eine Tatsache  ???:L


----------



## LordTerra (8. Aug 2007)

klingt aber so... überhaupt sind eure texte sehr provozierend.... muss mich arg zurück halten um nix bösses zu schreiben


----------

